# Our Syrian hamster is missing.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She got out of her hamster heaven cage in the early hours of Thursday morning and we haven't seen her since.  Her cage is in the kitchen and we have looked everywhere we can think of including under the fridge and in the back of the fridge, the cooker (even pulled the cooker out from the unit and looked in the back of it and behind the units, under the units) under the washer, in the washer, had the top pulled off the washer, tipped the washer up and still no sign. 

Last night I cleaned her cage and left the cage on the floor in the kitchen and put her food in with her favourite monkey nuts on top and the food wasn't even disturbed. I also put food in the lounge too in case she was in there and shut the door to the kitchen so we would know what room she was in if she appeared but that food wasn't touched either.

We are out of ideas now and have no idea where she could be. I have been very careful not to leave the back door open so that she can't get outside so I don't think she can be outside. So scared that she is trapped somewhere but just can't think where as we have literally looked everywhere.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no  I hope you manage to find her soon. Try leaving a bucket trap in each room. You are going to have to listen out for scratching noises, could she have got into the walls or under the floorboards?

Im sending some positive vibes for you and your little hamster xxxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear your hamster is missing. 
Went through this myself at the beginning of the year, he turned up after 3 days in the pantry where we keep the hamster food.

Really hope she turns up *hugs*


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

We have a hole under the toilet and when Shaun escaped he went under the door, up the stairs, under another doorm into the bathroom, under the floor, up the wall and got stuck behind the plug. Check any holes you have, move beds anything. Good luck xxx!!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Oh no  I hope you manage to find her soon. Try leaving a bucket trap in each room. You are going to have to listen out for scratching noises, could she have got into the walls or under the floorboards?
> 
> Im sending some positive vibes for you and your little hamster xxxx


Thanks although I've an horrible feeling that I'm not going to see her again.:crying:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Sorry to hear your hamster is missing.
> Went through this myself at the beginning of the year, he turned up after 3 days in the pantry where we keep the hamster food.
> 
> Really hope she turns up *hugs*


Oh I really hope she is in our panty although the door was closed when she went missing. I miss her so much.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope you manage to find her soon and she's ok


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> We have a hole under the toilet and when Shaun escaped he went under the door, up the stairs, under another doorm into the bathroom, under the floor, up the wall and got stuck behind the plug. Check any holes you have, move beds anything. Good luck xxx!!!


Thanks I think I'll need it.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I hope you manage to find her soon and she's ok


Thanks Nicky, I hope she is too. I'm so worried about her. Just hope she's not suffering wherever she is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

I went through this a couple of months ago with my baby russian dwarf. I only had her two weeks and have sadly not been able to find her. with three dogs and two cats I fear she may have been killed by one of them but I have heard stories where hamsters have turned up months later. Hope you find yours soon x


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh sweetheart  

Don't give up on her  (not that I think you would!)

Come on little furry, go back home now

Good luck hen

Em
xx


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I found this link, Hope it helps

YouTube - Pet Rodents : How to Find a Lost Hamster


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Oh I really hope she is in our panty although the door was closed when she went missing. I miss her so much.


Yeah, our pantry has a huge gap under the door, so he could get in easily.

Just remember with you moving things about to find her, it may have spooked her a little, so she could be really close by and not realise it.

My Domino is still quite timid 3 months after his adventure.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, it's really horrible when you go through this isn't it 

Do you have a fireplace? I once had a hamster that crawled in it, we only realised she had been missing when my mum saw her drop out of it covered in sut.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Yeah, our pantry has a huge gap under the door, so he could get in easily.
> 
> Just remember with you moving things about to find her, it may have spooked her a little, so she could be really close by and not realise it.
> 
> ...


We have a gas fire and a back boiler and my o/h has looked behind with a torch but can't see no sign of her. Just can't imagine where she can be as there are no gaps anywhere in the living room and kitchen that she could fit through and the door to upstairs was shut and I've made sure it is shut every time someone comes through it. Still not touched her food last night. 

Just hope she's not suffering wherever she is. If the dogs saw her they wouldn't kill her as they are Bichons and quite accustomed to all the small furries we have.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

rainbow.nicola said:


> I found this link, Hope it helps
> 
> YouTube - Pet Rodents : How to Find a Lost Hamster


Thanks for the link.  If she had come back and took some food from her cage I would have set a trap up for her but she hasn't even been back to get food at all.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you tried the bathroom? Roma used to fescape from the kitchen and using the piping of the house upstairs to the kitchen.

Also lay down flour in the corners and along the edges of the wall and see if it is disturbed in the morning.

If you then hear/see trace of her then get a squirrel/rat trap....seriously the best animal product i got...100% success rate.

Am sending lots of positive vibes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

any joy?
had it happen to me also. My bedroom was the attic though so thought he could be in any room of the house. Was just looking for signs. Look out for poop! Thats a good sign. The flour idea is good. Remember that they are mainly active at night. I was going to do an all nighter to catch Harry, but i walked in to actually find him crawling round his cage trying to get in!! Is the hamsters cage easy to get into? (i have a zoozone so the lid is on the top, not easy to get to)
If you can, it might be worth sitting up in the kitchen all night, in relative darkness (a torch for light or something) to listen our for scurrying or scratching.
it turned out ours was hiding in a gap inbetween the wall under the eves. He'd been through a couple of my bags and a very good top i had on the floor (!) to gather nesting. You could try leaving random bits of toilet roll lying about, see if they try to gather any to nest with.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No she's not come back and we have searched literally everywhere.  Can't believe that a hamster so big can just disappear into thin air. Her cage has been left open on the floor of the kitchen every night with food in but it's not been touched at all. It's an hamster heaven so the big door at the front comes down and she could easily climb back in if she wanted to. 

I think she somehow has got out of the house but no idea how as I have been very careful shutting the back door as soon as someone goes out. Can't find any holes at all in the skirting board or any gaps. It's a complete mystery.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This was her when we first got her around 17 months ago.



This was her a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When the mice went missing a few years ago I found them by waiting till nightime when the kids were in bed, turning everything off that might make a noise and sitting quietly in each room (having first removed all the animals), eventually I found them all, although Mojo was missing for a nearly a week. Failing that if you can get hold of a female syrian that might also tempt him out.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She's a female.. lol

I go to bed quite late at weekends and have been up in the early hours of the morning but still no sign. Can't hear any nibbling or scratching noises either.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

With her being a she she has probably made a nest somewhere. She could be living around the pipes and getting moisture from them. It might be a week after she disappears that she decides to go on the scrounge for food. I know it's hard hun but try not to give up hope just yet. They are hardy creatures.

On another note....she is beautiful...such large possum-like eyes!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> She's a female.. lol
> 
> I go to bed quite late at weekends and have been up in the early hours of the morning but still no sign. Can't hear any nibbling or scratching noises either.


Get a boy then, my girls are the biggest tarts out there, they love going near Xanders cage .


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Get a boy then, my girls are the biggest tarts out there, they love going near Xanders cage .


Well it's funny you should say that..:tongue_smilie: My daughter wanted another Syrian as we only had the one since we lost Honey in November so we got a baby male syrian at the weekend. I was going to go for a male hamster when we got Honey but they didn't have any so specifically asked for a male this time to be asked why I wanted a male. Also the same assistant served a young couple with a young child of about 2 years old with a russian dwarf hamster.: Made me laugh when the dad picked two cages and the assistant said they were both two small - what do they sell them for then - crickets? :


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Well it's funny you should say that..:tongue_smilie: My daughter wanted another Syrian as we only had the one since we lost Honey in November so we got a baby male syrian at the weekend. I was going to go for a male hamster when we got Honey but they didn't have any so specifically asked for a male this time to be asked why I wanted a male. Also the same assistant served a young couple with a young child of about 2 years old with a russian dwarf hamster.: Made me laugh when the dad picked two cages and the assistant said they were both two small - what do they sell them for then - crickets? :


Congratulations, err did I miss the thread with all the pics of your newbie?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Congratulations, err did I miss the thread with all the pics of your newbie?


No I haven't done one yet.. :laugh:
We haven't managed to get any good pics yet as he likes to hide in the long tube of the hamster heaven. My daughter took some on Sunday when we got him, will have a look if there are any good ones when I upload them - give me a few mins..


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope hammy turns up soon.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope you find her soon! My OH's sisters dwarf hammy was missing for the best part of a month but they caught him eventually


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Still not found her though. I keep having horrible images in my head of next doors cat getting her. Still don't know how she got out of the cage and where she went as there is no evidence at all, no droppings, no noises, nothing.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried scattering flour on the floor round the skirting boards? its a bit messy (well a lot messy really) but it would let you know if shes been out and about.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No - there is no holes where she could have got through and if she was about I think she would definitely have touched her food as there isn't anywhere else she could be getting it from. We have literally had the kitchen upside down looking for her - and the living room too.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Where do you store her food?
Domino was getting food from the pantry, he'd nibbled a hole in the bag and stored it in some random tubes I had left in the pantry.

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hiya, have you had any sign of her yet?

Really hoping for some good news x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No nothing at all - no signs, no nibbling, no droppings. It's as if she has vanished into thin air. She could only have been out of the cage a matter of hours as I didn't go to bed that night until 1.30am and she wasn't out then but by 7.30am next morning she had completely vanished.


----------

